# Last call for watercolor entry



## View (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone. In case you were not aware, the entries into Adirondacks National Exhibition of American Watercolors is a week from tomorrow. Just wanted to shout this out. thanks

www.viewarts.org

http://www.viewarts.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=109:aneaw&Itemid=182

https://fs23.formsite.com/View/form11/index.html


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Do you need to belong to any particular watercolor associations to enter something?


Not that I have anything to enter, but I've heard the stories from a professional artist friend about getting her paintings into exhibitions.


----------

